
Samsung Electronics Satellite Crashes in Michigan - zdw
https://www.wzzm13.com/article/news/weird/satellite-lands-in-michigan-yard/69-8ea9d127-83a7-4729-9f20-6b79bbf77a11
======
ratsmack
It was actually a balloon that carried the "satellite" aloft, which makes it
something other than what you would believe a satellite to be.

